# My Unbiased review of Ozonics Unit



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

For over a year, I tried to do research on Ozonics. I tried to post threads to ask people who have actually used them what their experience was. Unfortunately, most threads were clogged up by people who had never even seen one in person but wanted to post comments saying how dumb people must be and that they can't possibly work....yet, they never had used one.
Others said "they are awesome, buy one"...but never gave any testimonials.
Well, I finally bought one after so many people said "buy it....if it doesn't work, send it back and ozonics will refund your money".

Here is my review.
I will preface by saying I am religious about scent control. I have a separate washer in my garage that I use for hunting laundry. Before I dry any hunting laundry, I dry 2 loads of scent free towels (washed in hunter specialties laundry detergent in said washer). Only then do any hunting clothes enter the dryer. On top of that I tree my harness, pack, release, boots, anything I take in the field in carbowash/baking soda treatment and then treat with ozone.
I shower before every morning and every evening hunt and I spray down with scent killer or HS scent elimination spray.

The first few hunts I used it, I did not get busted at all....then again, I did not have any deer down wind of me that I knew of.

First down wind encounter - I was on a field edge tree 23 feet up. Doe came from upwind and got out in field down wind. At first she smelled "something"...looked in my direction and stomped her foot. Became nervous and was constantly sniffing the air trying to catch scent....she eventually circled a little further and got in a low spot, blew and ran off 25 yards and looked back. Then slowly walked off.

Next encounter - 3 1/2 year old buck around 125" 7 point (left G3 busted off) at 15 yards with 1-2 mph wind....the old light and variable. This deer walked and got down wind of me and stopped and looked. Then proceeded to march back and forth 4 times trying to see what the scent was and where it was coming from. Deer never busted and never blew, but was nervous and looking for the scent. Eventually walked off and made a scrape at 30 yards. I could have killed this deer no problem.

30 minutes later a mature doe and fawn came through....as soon as the mature doe got down wind she blew and left immediately.

Next encounter I had a doe come out of field and down below my stand...winds were light and variable, but she came downwind. She again caught "something", stomped her foot and started looking. She started to walk off but was not satisfied and came back. Yes, I could have shot this doe too, but she was definitely alerted to something.

The next one....these deer were 80 yards downwind with a 7-8 mph wind and they were out in an open field. I have had that situation countless times before and not been busted, but I figured why not let the ozonics make sure I don't get busted. The fawn and 1 1/2 year old doe went through my scent path and did not react at all. The old horse faced doe immediately stopped and became nervous. Stomped, looked around. Before they entered the woods they surveyed the woods...That old horse face eventually picked me out of the tree because she was looking for me. I honestly don't think she would have winded ME, but the ozonics puts out so much ozone she caught that scent and because suspicious.

So - I had mixed results, but at least as many, if not more, undesirabe results as good results. The other thing is that it is LOUD. When it is dead still outside or less than 5 mph, it is amazing how much natural noise of hearing the deer coming through the woods you lose because of the ozonics unit. You don't realize how loud it is until you turn it off and then you instantly hear noises that you were not hearing before.

Last, it is more to carry to the stand, takes time to set up and take down.

For me, I'm sending it back. Does it keep you from getting busted? Sometimes. Do deer just walk through the "ozone curtain" and not pay it any attention at all? NO!!
Are there some situations where I will wish I had it? (ground blind for example?) probably.
For me, I would keep it if it cost $250. For the $500 I paid for the unit, the extra battery, the bag, etc. I'd rather buy a Scent Crusher bag.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

great for ground blinds. Thanks for your review


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for your honest review. One thing I might add without trying to start an argument, in fact I'm not even looking for a response from you.

Even with your whole scent control routine AND and ozonics unit, deer still could smell you. Why spend all the time and, IMO waste the money on the whole scent control deal? If you can't fool a deer's nose with all of that what does "scent control" do for you? Think about it


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

krotchrocket said:


> Thanks for your honest review. One thing I might add without trying to start an argument, in fact I'm not even looking for a response from you.
> 
> Even with your whole scent control routine AND and ozonics unit, deer still could smell you. Why spend all the time and, IMO waste the money on the whole scent control deal? If you can't fool a deer's nose with all of that what does "scent control" do for you? Think about it


I'm beginning to think this way as well. I used to be very anal about my scent control but have gotten busted several times this year by deer downwind. I still shower and wash my clothes but I am no where near as particular as I used to be.


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

That sounds like you gave a good thorough review. Thanks.

One thing to keep in mind about scent control, it's not so much your clothes or gear that alarm a deer, it's your own human scent that is constantly being emitted from your body, even after showering and spraying down. Your mouth and hair and hair follicles are the most readily exposed sources of your predator smell. 
I've found that using a scent reducing chewing gum really helps reduce the downwind scent trail. Keeping you mouth shut when deer come in is a big help, but is often overlooked when the excitement builds as a big buck is closing in.
Wearing a scent control hat that covers all of the hair on your head is a big help in reducing your overall smell.

Your armpits, backside and feet are secondary because they can be masked to some degree by being covered in clothing. 

The pores in your exposed skin releases the odor of sebum to some degree. The more aggressively you wash your body before you hunt, the more sebum your glands produce to replace the oils you just washed off. 

The other thing that is a big factor is how often are the deer you are hunting exposed to human smell. From my experience, deer in farm country, especially during harvest, aren't quite as skittish as deep woods deer, but will still alarm when walking into a downwind stream.

That being said, washing your clothes and body are absolutely advised to help reduce scent, but your body is constantly producing more scent with every step you take toward your stand. Unless you wrap you body completely in plastic wrap, you will be emitting scent regardless of your scent control regimen. 

My primary focus continues to be playing the wind. I avoid stands when the wind is wrong. I resist the temptation to hunt in swirling winds. I've still killed big bucks in bad wind situations, but I've scared off at least 10 deer for every deer that has made the mistake of ignoring my scent.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

what about the fact it could cause lung cancer? ha


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mike318 said:


> what about the fact it could cause lung cancer? ha


Don't point it at your face.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Thank you for the honest review. I was on the fence about pulling the trigger on this unit but have read numerous mixed results. I have started using Nose Jammer products to my scent regimen with very satisfactory results. I can smell a vanilla odor when using it but the deer don't seem to mind. I have been busted once this season after using it and it was because of my movement, the doe was uphill and about the same level as me, I was goofing off with my stupid phone and not being still. She was downwind of me so I can't say that she didn't smell me also. Except for that instance, I have had several deer downwind from me and not pay any mind. So, long story short, I will not be dropping $500 on this unit. Thank you for saving me some hard earned cash!!!


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

I have nothing but positive results with mine and will not go hunting without it. Everybody is different.


----------



## jaybird0399 (Nov 14, 2011)

I wash my clothes after I get deer blood on them other than that I let the rain wash my clothes and the sun dry them. My clothes are always outside and I just take scent free showers


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

I have had nothing but positive experiences this year using my ozonics. Perhaps you emmit a foul order that the deer were smelling? We all know some people smell more than others. Sorry not trying to hurt your feelings but it is true. To each his own and I respect your opinion. Carry on.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hunt the wind. I also used to be extremely particular about my scent control, even built a small shelter away from the house to hold my clothes during season. Washed and dried only after 2 loads through, spray down meticulously, etc, etc. I couldn't have done much more other than live in the woods, and even then I would still smell.

The fact of the matter is, if the wind is moving at all, your scent will be carried by that wind, no exceptions. Therefore assuming you hunt the wind effectively, you wont ever be busted by being smelled! On top of that it will save you a nice chunck of change yearly!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I've killed more deer without using scent control products than when I have been using scent control products. The most I do anymore is to wash my stuff in scent free laundry soap, mostly because they have no UV brighteners, dry them with scent free dryer sheets and then dress with most of my clothing out in the field. I've been busted by deer and I've had deer not pay any attention to me. I've decided that it's more dependent on the particular deer rather than what I do to control my scent. These animals use their nose to survive. There's no way we can keep them from smelling us if they get down wind. 

Good review on the Ozonics OP. I'm not a fan of it simply because of the health risks. There's a reason large cities have ozone warnings on hot summer days. It's not good to be breathing in for hours at a time.


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

Some of the comments to my review....I feel myself get defensive...but honestly, you can take my review for what it is...its my experience. I guess I should have mentioned that my buddy bought one LAST year. When I started reporting back to him what I was observing, he agreed that he had seen the same things.
To a couple of you, YES, I totally agree that no matter what you do, you can always be busted. I guess I should have also mentioned I've been bowhunting 20 years. I can usually predict when a deer is going to get some wiff of me and when I think I'm going to get away with my set up.
I'm certainly not going to disrespect the guys that say they have nothing but good results....Like I said, I had one experience with a semi-mature buck that literally went back and forth 4 times trying to figure out what the ozone scent was and he did not booger at all....The mature does seem to be more fickle.

Again, the main reason I wanted to write this post was that I looked on this site for 2 years for honest, unbiased reviews of Ozonics....they are hard to come by. I have no beef with Ozonics and I am certainly not being paid by them...I put down $550 of my hard earned money for unit, batteries, bag, etc. I think they can help, but I also think...at least in my area, mature does will be suspicious of ANY new scent including strong ozone. I will say that most of the deer that caught ozone still did not react like they smelled "ME"...but they got nervous and suspicious and became almost impossible to kill with a bow.

Anyway....good luck


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

krotchrocket said:


> Thanks for your honest review. One thing I might add without trying to start an argument, in fact I'm not even looking for a response from you.
> 
> Even with your whole scent control routine AND and ozonics unit, deer still could smell you. Why spend all the time and, IMO waste the money on the whole scent control deal? If you can't fool a deer's nose with all of that what does "scent control" do for you? Think about it


I started to abbreviate your name as Krotch...but that just didn't seem right...How bout rocket?
Anyway...Over the years, I have had this same conversation over beers with guys at the restaurant or bar that we stop in after the hunt.
I will fully admit...there have been times that I have done everything possible and had a deer come in down wind and I've been busted from a long way out...then there have been other times where I got too hot and sweated walking in and I thought I was in trouble if a deer came in down wind and they completely missed my scent.
I guess I would tell you that, in my opinion, its not black and white. Some research says that deer can smell human scent in the 5-10 parts per million range.
I often think what you said about Scent Killer...the claim 99% effective. 1% is still 10,000 parts per million. If that is your only strategy, you are in trouble.
My hope is that if I do as much as I can to reduce scent (there is no such thing as scent elimination) I might get by on a few marginal situations where I might otherwise get busted. I have experimented with not worrying about scent at all and just hunting the wind and in some cases, I've been successful with that...but overall, I feel I have the best overall luck and success when I do everything I can to reduce scent as much as possible.
One example is that when I did not worry about scent, I would have deer walk in and cross the path I used to get to my stand and immediately catch a wiff of me, get nervous and leave...with my scent control protocol and rubber boots, I almost never get busted by a deer crossing my path on the way to my stand.
Anyway...that's what makes hunting fun and leaves plenty talk about over a beer. If you choose not spend money and time on trying to reduce scent, I'm not going to completely argue with you if you can get in and out of your stand without deer crossing your path and you have stand locations where deer usually do not get down wind.
Anyway, again, not criticizing your approach at all and can't say you are wrong. I guess its a matter of preference and experience. My experience has been that I have much better success when I do everything I can. I also can't argue with the couple people that said "maybe you are just putting off some funk"...I feel confident that I would not have been busted or even detected by a few of those deer 60-70 yards down wind if I had not been using ozonics. Just my opinion based on my experience.
Its prime time! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, not sure if folks are interested in a follow up or not, but I wanted to give an update.
I hunted for 3 more weekends after the posts above. I took the Ozonics with me every hunt, but I'll honest, there were some hunts with very light winds that I just turned it off because it obscured the noise of approaching deer. I won't say the Ozonics is LOUD...If you turn it on when you are outside, you would say it is fairly quiet, but when you are in the tree, especially when you are standing and it is 18" above your head, I find it to be too loud, especially in treestand mode.
I had several more encounters with deer down wind. There was one morning with a fairly steady 5-8 mph wind...early in the morning I had it on and two does came in and went down wind. Again, they did not BUST, but the smelled the ozone and were on edge. They never did settle down. They immediately looked for the source of the scent. It would have been tough, if not impossible to draw on one of those deer. In fairness to Ozonics...they did NOT react like they smelled ME, but they were alerted that SOMETHING was not right.
After they left, I turned the unit off. One of the does turned and came back to the area, still curious of what she had smelled. The ozone was off and she settled in. A big buck came in with the unit off and I had a 30 yard encounter where the doe cut left instead of going straight and I was left without a shot....but the deer were down wind of me with the unit off and I was not detected.
The next evening, I started with the unit off...but I had observed a couple deer starting to move and they came through on a path I did not expect...down wind. I did not get busted, but I figured I better turn the ozonics on...just in case. I had a doe with another big buck...I won't go through all of the details, but long story short the doe was coming in upwind but cut in 20 yards from my tree. The buck was growling and grunting...he was ready to breed. As he lunged toward the doe, I drew back...All I needed was 5 more steps and I had the shot...as soon as he was slightly down wind...only 7 yards from my tree...he froze and looked straight up...still behind limbs. I am 99% confident that with the wind I had and the sun still up, my scent would have blown right over the top of him...but the ozone is heavier than air and he detected the ozone. Again, he did not "BUST", but even behind a hot doe, he was intent on figuring out what this new scent was. After what felt like 5 minutes, but was probably only about 2 minutes at full draw...The buck would go from looking straight up at me, (sun was behind me and the deer was literally squinting to look up in the sun), he would look down and then look at the doe, then look back up at me, then look at the doe, then look up trying to find the source of the ozone smell...well, after about 2 minutes, I was beginning to shake a bit. I was just BEGGING him (in my mind) to just please take 3 more steps for a 10 yard broadside shot. I was 21 feet up, so it was going to be a tight window to hit both lungs...Well, he waited me out and eventually caught a slight movement of me starting to shake after 2 minutes at full draw...be blew and busted and ran straight away from me 40 yards...then stopped and looked back and then kept going. Never got a shot.
In my opinion...If I had not had the ozonics unit on, I would have at least got a shot and would have probably killed that 150" 10 point.
While I completely love the idea of using ozone to neutralize scent, I think that putting off that much ozone in the stand gives something for deer to smell and then be curious or nervous about.
Maybe it is because I hunt in an area where deer are somewhat pressured and have learned to be cautious of any scent that is not "normal".
My decision was to send the Ozonics back. I will say...I contacted Ozonics and received a return authorization number with very few questions. One thing I WILL say is that the guarantee is pretty specific - it says very clearly on the package that the ozonics unit must be returned in the same calendar year that it is purchased in. So, even if you buy a unit in September or October, you not get a full year to evaluate. You MUST return the unit by Dec 31st or the guarantee becomes null and void. I just sent mine in this week to make sure I had it in on time. I'm expecting a full refund, but I'll repost if there is a "restocking fee" or other penalty.
I'm going to use the refund money to buy a Scent Crusher or other ozone scent eliminating system.
To those that say - why not just not worry about scent and hunt the wind...I will say that using the ozonics to treat clothes and gear does seem to make a difference. I had several deer down wind of me (with unit off or not even set up) where I was not busted. Does that mean its fool proof? Absolutely not. But my opinion is that if you take precautions to eliminate scent as much as possible....wash gear, take showers, treat gear with ozone. You CAN some times get away with deer being down wind.
So, for what its worth...that is my opinion. Take it for what its worth....one person who took the money back guarantee challenge and reported their experience and conclusions.
Good luck! (oh...and for what its worth...passed many small to medium (up to 130) bucks this year...ended up killing a couple does for meat for the table. All things considered, had many great experiences and learned a lot and put meat in the freezer....no wallhangers this year!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review, sounds like people should save their money.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

Using ozone on stand or in an open environment is a huge marketing gimmick. Inside of a box blind is one thing but even then it's highly circumspect. 

IMO ozone is best used to treat gear and clothing inside of an airtight enclosure. There is also no disputing that ozone does deodorize as it has been used in many other industries to do just that.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Always had my suspicions about ozonics I appreciate you investing your time and money into using this product to share your experiences with all of us


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Haven't used scent co from products in years, oddly enough I have been winded less since I stopped as well. My a coincidence but I have had a deer come in and blow at me in a long time.

Anyways my uncle bought one this year. A outfitter in North Dakota said alot of people that hunt there have them. He is happy with it and said he won't hunt without one again.


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

I gave up on trying to beat a deer's nose a long time ago. I still wash my clothes in scent free detergent and shower with scent free soap, but that is the extent of it. The only thing that consistently works is hunting the wind.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

In a box blind they are like cheating.
I never even pay attention to the wind anymore if I'm hunting in the shadowhunter with the Ozonics it works that well. Before the Ozonics if the wind shifted and blew into the field they would bust you most of the time. Not any more.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike318 said:


> what about the fact it could cause lung cancer? ha


so will diet coke, cigarettes, and bud light will kill your liver.

Its all cancerous bro


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

But the Drury brothers use it and get such BIG deer!!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

It's funny a guy dismissed ozonics cause he uses nosejammer. Keep fooling yourself that you can buy something to fool a deers nose. I need to invent something dumb that parts people from their money. Too bad I have a conscious.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

newview said:


> But the Drury brothers use it and get such BIG deer!!


Heading out the door now to buy one.  lol


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been one of the guys that has bashed ozonics from the beginning. Seemed like a bunch of hocus pocus to me. Well at the beginning of November i hunted in southern colorado for whitetails and the guys gave me their units to try. I humored them, and used them. Most all my hunting was in ground blinds with the ozonics clipped to the top. After a full week of use i feel pretty stupid about my previous comments. Am i going to go out and buy one? Probably not but i do believe that it does work at least out of ground blinds.

Nothing is foolproof, but i watched deer come in downwind of me everyday and a couple does put their noses to the air trying to smell me. It seemed they knew something was different, but they never stomped and they never spooked. I never blew out a deer all week.

I'm not a huge scent control guy, i dont buy into the sprays, i do wash my clothes with the scent free stuff though, and i do shower before hunts but ive always said if a deer gets downwind of you the game is over. I think with a ground blind and ozonics, it would help in some situations.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Using ozone on stand or in an open environment is a huge marketing gimmick. Inside of a box blind is one thing but even then it's highly circumspect.
> 
> IMO ozone is best used to treat gear and clothing inside of an airtight enclosure. There is also no disputing that ozone does deodorize as it has been used in many other industries to do just that.


My Thoughts too ^^^^


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

jdk81 said:


> Hunt the wind. I also used to be extremely particular about my scent control, even built a small shelter away from the house to hold my clothes during season. Washed and dried only after 2 loads through, spray down meticulously, etc, etc. I couldn't have done much more other than live in the woods, and even then I would still smell.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, if the wind is moving at all, your scent will be carried by that wind, no exceptions. Therefore assuming you hunt the wind effectively, you wont ever be busted by being smelled! On top of that it will save you a nice chunck of change yearly!


What if the deer comes from downwind?.


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

I appreciate this post. I was sitting in a stand this weekend and was thinking about this. I was mature Doe hunting which I will argue with anyone is the hardest deer to hunt) They get down wind you are done. The only way you can get them is if they are under 20 yards and your scent cone blows over them.
Guess I'll spend my money somewhere else. Thanks


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

I have one. I like it.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

gimmick.


----------



## ShoOtingStiCk (Aug 21, 2008)

How deer react to human scent depends on the amount of pressure from hunting they have endured. No machine or any other gimmick is going to fool a pressured mature deer. Using one in a blind style stand MIGHT have enough performance(value for dollar spent) to make a difference but Ill keep my $$ and just hunt the wind as I always have. After all its somewhat free. Ozone in high ppm can be harmful.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I used one religiously this year and can say I was never busted so far. First year that has ever happened I did add a few new things to my scent control regimen but it will be coming along on all future hunts. I have a very tedious scent reduction regimen besides the unit don't believe it will work standing alone.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I get a kick out of the guys that say its a gimmick. Have you ever used one in a blind? Especially a permanent blind such as a shadow hunter?
I don't own an Ozonics but I do own some permanent blinds. And if the wind changed direction and blows toward a deer that is close to it they will blow and leave blowing.
In my buddies shadow hunter blind with the ozonics going you can sit with the wind blowing out into the bait plot all day long and never get scented. The thing works.
Even when deer are 5 foot from the blind witch is on the ground and the wind blowing right at them, they haven't got a clue.


----------



## Transition Wild (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for the thorough review. I was always curious about these units as well. For me, the less **** I have to haul out to the woods, the better. The only time I practice scent control is making sure I spray down my pants and boots prior to my entrance to the stand to minimize any scent dispersed on anything I may brush up against walking in. Once I'm at my stand, I could care less. You will never beat a deers nose.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree 100% with this review. It does work but some deer mostly does are alerted to the smell. I do not run mine in boost mode any more. I think its a little to much. I feel very comfortable saying with out ozonics I can have deer 50 yards down wind and not get busted. With ozonics I can hunt new stands I couldnt hunt before due the terrain. I get a kick out of all the guys saying I just hunt the wind. Unless your on a flat prairie the wind will change about 50 times on a calm day then figure in your thermals. There is always a trail down wind. I personally dont like to hunt a stand with the perfect wind. Most of the giants I see always come in with the wind to their advantage.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Please look up ozone inhilation and it's effects on your health.


----------



## 145nWV (Jan 20, 2014)

148p&y said:


> I agree 100% with this review. It does work but some deer mostly does are alerted to the smell. *I do not run mine in boost mode any more. I think its a little to much*. I feel very comfortable saying with out ozonics I can have deer 50 yards down wind and not get busted. With ozonics I can hunt new stands I couldnt hunt before due the terrain. I get a kick out of all the guys saying I just hunt the wind. Unless your on a flat prairie the wind will change about 50 times on a calm day then figure in your thermals. There is always a trail down wind. I personally dont like to hunt a stand with the perfect wind. Most of the giants I see always come in with the wind to their advantage.


I don't either, agree.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I have used a Ozonics for 2 deer seasons. I will not go hunting without one. I have used it for deer and hogs. I don't have the luxury of hunting the wind. I hunt in the hills of west central WI were the wind is never the same and the thermals always put a deer trail down wind. 
The Ozonics is not 100%. The most negative reaction from the ozone smell came from a cow on a pig hunt. Other then that a doe fawn has given me the biggest negative reaction. I have had deer down wind that smell something but not sure. I would have had plenty of time to attempt a shot if I had chosen. I have also seen normally calm deer come to a heightened status. I have also had older mature deer come straight down wind and they did not show any reaction. I have had milkweed hit the deer.


----------



## Ryangreen93 (Feb 23, 2015)

the ONLY way to be sent free is to be down wind... plain and simple


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Any more info on ozonics


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the thorough review. I had thought about getting one to help out, but I remember being very scent control conscious many years ago until I went hunting with my Dad. He worked as a tool and die maker in a hot environment ladden with oil. He always went out right after work not even attempting to mask his scent. He saw more deer than I did and never really ever got busted. The only conclusion I could make is that the heavy oil scent completely masked any human odor. I was thinking about smoking my clothes this year to try it.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

alancac98 said:


> Thanks for the thorough review. I had thought about getting one to help out, but I remember being very scent control conscious many years ago until I went hunting with my Dad. He worked as a tool and die maker in a hot environment ladden with oil. He always went out right after work not even attempting to mask his scent. He saw more deer than I did and never really ever got busted. The only conclusion I could make is that the heavy oil scent completely masked any human odor. I was thinking about smoking my clothes this year to try it.


Or maybe your dad just knows how to play the wind............What most people don't seem to realize or just overlook is the fact that most of the human scent you disperse into the air while in the woods is from breathing which can't be avoided. Ozonics works, I've seen it work with my own two eyes and not just on young deer. The thing is, some deer will smell it and turn and walk away, some deer will stop and try to figure out what it is then eventually settle down and go back to browsing and some deer will just walk right through the Ozone like it's not even there. What they don't do, at least in my experience, is blow and bound off in panic mode. Deer are like people, they all have different personalities so they all approach things a little differently. Sometimes they'll surprise you by doing something totally unexpected. If you spend enough time in the woods you'll see it over and over again. That buck that's standing there, 30 yards dead downwind of you, CAN smell you. He just doesn't care for whatever reason. It's not your Scent Lok or your Dead Down Wind laundry detergent that's saving you. It's not your Scent Killer Gold spray either, no matter what Lee and Tiff may tell you on TV. The simple fact is he just doesn't care that you're there. That said, there is no substitute for being downwind of the animal you're shooting. If the wind is right, they're not going to smell you, pain and simple.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Buckblood said:


> It's funny a guy dismissed ozonics cause he uses nosejammer. Keep fooling yourself that you can buy something to fool a deers nose. I need to invent something dumb that parts people from their money. Too bad I have a conscious.


you should....................I read here every day about some the nonsense some people swear by............it all comes down to marketing


----------

